# Pirates Dinner Adventure - Orlando - Worth the $$?



## lll1929 (Feb 10, 2008)

My sister is going to be visiting Orlando for the first time and was interested in attending the Pirates Dinner Adventure.  I was just wondering if anyone has any comments?


----------



## Transit (Feb 10, 2008)

Lousy food, warm beer ,Kids loved the show.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2008)

*Took A Timeshare Tour For 4 Free Tickets.*

With free admission (via timeshare tour freebies), it was worth every cent. 

If we'd had to pay, I would not have enjoyed the show much. 

Cast seems to have talent -- but there is trouble with lighting & visibility. 

The producers seem unsure whether they're putting on a musical drama or a 3-ring circus. 

Also, for some unknown & unknowable reason they feel they have to _Build Team Spirit_ and _Generate Audience Enthusiasm_ by assigning audience members to root & cheer for "their" teams of people onstage -- Red & Yellow & Blue & Orange & Green & Purple, Etc. -- which no doubt is perfectly fine for the _Young At Heart_ but a major annoyance to _Old Folks Like Us_.  (Dolly Parton's _Dixie Stampede_ did something similar.  Sheesh.) (Full Disclosure*:*  The Chief Of Staff finds it non-annoying.  Who knew?) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kola (Feb 10, 2008)

Not worth paying for, substandard quality and service, stay away.

K.


----------



## Transit (Feb 10, 2008)

Alan admitt it ,You just like the contortionist pirate princess.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2008)

*Whoa!  Pirates Show Has Contortionist Babes?  Who Knew?*




Transit said:


> Alan admitt it ,You just like the contortionist pirate princess.


Well, I won't deny it. 

But I'd have liked her lots more if I could have actually _seen_ her through that murky lighting. 

Shux, seeing contortionist babes in action gives me moose nostrils -- when I'm able to see the babes doing the contorting, that is. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janapur (Feb 10, 2008)

So it would be perfect for our pirate crazed son who will be five when we're in Orlando during the mahem of week 52? Any other great ideas to keep us from standing in line all day at Disney?

Jana


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 11, 2008)

wasn't worth the price of admission, and we had free tickets.  kids might enjoy it.


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 11, 2008)

We've only been to the one in Anaheim, CA. It was also free, as friends bought our tickets. FREE may be worth it but we won't be going back. The a "Pirate Crazed Kid" will probably like it though.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 11, 2008)

lll1929 said:


> My sister is going to be visiting Orlando for the first time and was interested in attending the Pirates Dinner Adventure.  I was just wondering if anyone has any comments?


I've never seen the show, BUT...

If this is your sisters first time to Orlando, there will be an overwhelming amount of first rate things to do.
If there is even as hint that this show is second tier, I would scrap it.


----------



## Transit (Feb 11, 2008)

Doesn't Disney do some type of pirate theme show?


----------



## lll1929 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback.

My sister and BIL and 8yrs old nephew will be traveling there for the first time.  My nephew travel 2 yrs ago with me and my kids and went to all the disney parks including both water parks.  

She really wants to stay away from Disney.  I have encouraged her to visit Disney Quest in downtown disney.  She also plans to visit Sea World and Universal Studios.

My BIL is a bass fisherman so I have a thread to try and get info for him.

What other activities are good.  History and museums aren't really of interest.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 11, 2008)

Transit said:


> Doesn't Disney do some type of pirate theme show?




There is (was?) a pirate themed adventure at Disney (there were actually 2 adventures to choose from) that sails out of one of the hotels. Maybe a hour or so long. No parents. Included PB&J, chips, and trinkets for the kids. My then 7 year old daughter LOVED it. She still (one year later and that says alot!) has the pirate Mickey type hat that she wore.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 11, 2008)

lll1929 said:


> She really wants to stay away from Disney.


Just out of curiosity.. Why?


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 11, 2008)

I think Universal has a special deal - 7 days for around $85.  It's a bargain if you'll go to each park and return to one or both for a second day.

I'd skip the Pirate dinner show too.

Deb


----------



## lll1929 (Feb 11, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know why she wants to stay away from Disney, especially when she's never gone.  

Although I don't care for WDW, I love Animal Kingdom and MGM.  

Anyways, with all that said, where can I get the special on Universal Studio tickets?  Anyone know if TS tours provide free tickets to either Sea World or Universal?  

Does the TS tour of Disney resorts provide gifts?  I was thinking she could get the free tickets to Disney Quest this way.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 11, 2008)

lll1929 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback.
> 
> My sister and BIL and 8yrs old nephew will be traveling there for the first time.  My nephew travel 2 yrs ago with me and my kids and went to all the disney parks including both water parks.
> 
> ...



I second what jlwquilter  said:
She would do better enrolling the kids in the "Pirate Adventure" at Disney which can be booked by Disney Dining, and you drop off your kids at the Grand Floridian, and they go on a pirate quest that includes lunch and treasure hunting for 2.5hrs.  The cost? $35 per kid, you can't beat that, and while the kids are on the adventure your sister and BIL can have a quiet brunch at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 11, 2008)

What is the youngest age that can attend "Pirate Adventure"?


----------



## scooooter (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm.....While I do agree with almost all of the comments above, I actually would recommend going, ONLY if there are young children who LOVE pirates.  For adults, boring, the food sucks and the drinks are indeed warm, LOL!

BUT, I have a 4 year old son and a 6 year old daughter who absolutely love pirates.  We did the upgrade to the front row, though, and that is probably why our experience was a bit different from others.

The first class upgrade gets you right in, no lines, you get ushered to the front of the line for your pirate family picture, then you get to go into the special lounge for people who upgraded.  It was "ok" in there, honestly nothing too terribly special, but there are a couple of little perks, like the woman with the python comes in there and your children are allowed to get a picture with her and the snake, and I guess the food is a bit better.  (still not fabulous, though).  

But, the BEST part of the upgrade was that your children are GUARANTEED to be a part of the pirate show.  They bring them up at one point, put them right on the ship, and do a funny little skit where they swear them in as honorary pirates.   They got a chuckle out of that, and there were other kids in the audience who got to participate in that part, too, so it wasn't just limited to the front row or front two rows.  

Where it was worth every penny, was when they came and got both of my kids, took them out and dressed them up like soldiers with the red hats and coats, put the red round dots on their cheeks and gave them pretend riffles.  OMGosh, I thought my kids were going to explode, they were SOOOO excited.  (they did grab a small handful of kids from the audience to do this, too, but certainly not all of the kids got to participate.).  They came running in on cue and started "firing" at the pirates, rescuing the good guy.  

They had an absolute ball and we enjoyed every minute of watching them.

My suggestion?  Go, but eat before you go, lol, and if you can do it, do the upgrade to the first or 2nd row so that the kids are guaranteed to be in the show.

We did not do the disney pirate adventure because they serve peanutbutter & jelly sandwiches and my son is in the extreme category for any kind of nut - so we had to stay far away from that.  Kind of shocked me that with all of the nut allergies out there, they would be serving pb&j!  What a shame because we would have done that in a heartbeat also.

Rhonda


----------



## lprstn (Feb 12, 2008)

riverdees05 said:


> What is the youngest age that can attend "Pirate Adventure"?



4 yrs old - yippee!


----------



## scooooter (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmm......my son was actually 3 when we went.


----------



## scooooter (Feb 12, 2008)

I just got on their website, there is no age restriction.  There is no charge for kids aged 0 - 2.

Rhonda


----------



## scooooter (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, I did want to add, as I was thinking about this after I just posted that.  It is pretty loud in there, and I'm not so sure that a 2 year old would not be scared of the whole pirate thing.  Just be prepared, there is a lot of yelling & loud music & singing, etc.

Rhonda


----------



## Transit (Feb 12, 2008)

The age requirerment was posted for the Disney pirate thing not the Pirate dinner adventure


----------



## macko420 (Feb 12, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> I think Universal has a special deal - 7 days for around $85.  It's a bargain if you'll go to each park and return to one or both for a second day.
> 
> I'd skip the Pirate dinner show too.
> 
> Deb



I'm interested in more info on $85 for 7 days in Universal!  Think I'll scope that one out!    thanks for the tip!


----------



## Haggis (Feb 12, 2008)

*Pirate Dinner Show - Waste of Money...*

We went last year, and I can honestly say that we won't ever be doing that again...!!! 

They start you out with the obligatory - Pirate Picture (crappy pic' & they wanted $25).  Oh, wait, I forgot, they actually start out by trying to UPSELL you with the front-row seats before you even get through the door.  

The appetizers did nothing to whet out appetite.  Just an opportunity to sell you high-priced drinks & visit the gift-shop because you are bored. 

We ended up right by the Kitchen - Horrible, & they won't move you once seated.  Food was lousy, beer tasted watered down, plates were dirty, then the show... 

It goes, on & on & on, with endless dialogue, bad acting, and fighting.  Not great when you have young children.  

The audience participation only occurs when you sit guess where, oh yeah did I mention the UPSELL, in the front-row seats.  

Take a Pass.  You'll be glad you did.  Its also located in the low-rent-end of International Drive.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 12, 2008)

this is funny, I made the same comments about 4 or 5 years ago and I stood out.  Everyone else thought it was wonderful.  Glad to hear I am no longer alone.  
I saw the $85 universal on the disboards, budget board.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2008)

*We Might Be Slow, But After A While We Catch On.  (Sometimes.)*




rapmarks said:


> this is funny, I made the same comments about 4 or 5 years ago and I stood out.  Everyone else thought it was wonderful.  Glad to hear I am no longer alone.


Shux, Rap, it just took 4-5 years for the rest of us to catch up with your tastes in Orlando dinner show entertainment. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## macko420 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Universal Fees*

OK, I found it!  What a deal!!

http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.html:banana:


----------



## lll1929 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the Universal link.


----------



## janapur (Feb 12, 2008)

macko420 said:


> OK, I found it!  What a deal!!
> 
> http://www.universalorlando.com/tickets.html:banana:



Thanks for the link! Does anyone know if/when these expire. I know that the seven days are consecutive, but wondering how long you have to start use. I searched the link, but only read that they _generally_ don't expire. hmm Now I just have to check out that Disney Pirate show. I'm surprised about the PB&J also. We can't even send those to school with our kids.

Jana


----------



## Carl D (Feb 12, 2008)

Do the Universal tickets include IOA? I would hope so, as 7 consecutive at the studios may be a bit much.


----------



## macko420 (Feb 12, 2008)

The Universal tickets are for both Univ Studios, IOA and 'select' live entertainment venues at Citywalk.  
NOTE that you have to do this online at least 2 days before you try to use them.  They are not available at the gate.


From the site itself..........

_2-PARK UNLIMITED ADMISSION 


Unlimited park-to-park admission to both Universal Studios Florida AND Universal’s Islands of Adventure theme parks for up to seven (7) consecutive days 
FREE admission to select live entertainment venues* at Universal’s CityWalk entertainment complex. 
This offer is only available online and is not available at the front gate or either theme park. 
Ticket expires six (6) days after first day of use at either theme park or Citywalk. 
Photo ID must be presented at front gate turnstile and Citywalk. 
Signature may be required on ticket. 
Limit of six (6) tickets per purchase. 
Parking not included. 
Ticket does not include admission to Wet n' Wild. 


PLEASE NOTE THE FOLLOWING:

Advance Purchase - Must purchase at least 2 days in advance of your visit to Universal Orlando Theme Parks. 
Immediate Use - This ticket can be purchased online and used immediately for admission to Universal Orlando Theme Parks. 


*Ticket(s) valid for admission to select Universal CityWalk Orlando clubs and venues for 7 consecutive nights including first day any portion of the ticket is used. Not valid for separately ticketed concerts, shows, and special events. Does not include admission to Universal Cineplex 20, an AMC Theatre or the Blue Man Group Show. Subject to availability. Some venues require ages 21 or older for admission. Valid Photo ID required. Restrictions apply. Benefits are subject to change without notice. _


----------



## Carl D (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting--> 7 consecutive days..
It's as if they are specifically trying to give you ZERO days at Disney. I don't have a marketing or business degree, but on the surface I don't see how that would work. It may work once, but it would be hard to get the repeat guest. I believe Orlando is at the stage where repeat guests are the vast majority. 
Than again, I'm sure there are experts at Universal that are way ahead of me on this.


----------



## janapur (Feb 12, 2008)

janapur said:


> Thanks for the link! Does anyone know if/when these expire. I know that the seven days are consecutive, but wondering how long you have to start use. I searched the link, but only read that they _generally_ don't expire. hmm Now I just have to check out that Disney Pirate show. I'm surprised about the PB&J also. We can't even send those to school with our kids.
> 
> Jana



Quoting myself . . . that's odd. I just got off the phone with a very friendly rep who confirmed that these passes will never expire, of course unless you use them and start that 7 day clock. I'm in for six!


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 13, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Shux, Rap, it just took 4-5 years for the rest of us to catch up with your tastes in Orlando dinner show entertainment.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 
speaking of dinner show entertainment, I was quite shocked at how much the prices had risen when we were in Orlando in late December.  How does a family with several children afford to do Orlando?


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 13, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Interesting--> 7 consecutive days..
> It's as if they are specifically trying to give you ZERO days at Disney. I don't have a marketing or business degree, but on the surface I don't see how that would work. It may work once, but it would be hard to get the repeat guest. I believe Orlando is at the stage where repeat guests are the vast majority.
> Than again, I'm sure there are experts at Universal that are way ahead of me on this.



Just because you CAN go for 7 consecutive days doesn't mean you have to.  I have absolutely no trouble in visiting Orlando and not visiting Disney.   We were there in November and stayed at Old Key West so we did alot of Disney.  We'll be back in March, going to spring training baseball games and probably only  will only have one park day if that.

Deb


----------



## Transit (Feb 13, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> speaking of dinner show entertainment, I was quite shocked at how much the prices had risen when we were in Orlando in late December.  How does a family with several children afford to do Orlando?



Park tickets ,dinner shows,eating out,expensive lodging .Orlando can be very expensive. For some it becomes the most expensive vacation of a lifetime.


----------



## macko420 (Feb 13, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Just because you CAN go for 7 consecutive days doesn't mean you have to.  I have absolutely no trouble in visiting Orlando and not visiting Disney.   We were there in November and stayed at Old Key West so we did alot of Disney.  We'll be back in March, going to spring training baseball games and probably only  will only have one park day if that.
> 
> Deb



Exactly!  I'm thinking that a day in each park with the option to return for partial days/evenings/dinner is an appealing option.  Don't think I could take 7 days of riding those wild rides!


----------



## chesterbhoy (Feb 13, 2008)

we went to the pirate show when youngest son was 5 - it was terrible!

poor food, watered down drink and so dark you could see nothing!

our son was a massive pirate fan and dressed-up, but was a major let down - better to spend time & money at another orlando attraction!


----------



## kjgrain (Feb 14, 2008)

We just returned from Orlando last week and yes we did go see the pirate show.  We have three kids 12, 11 and 6.  We did the upgrade.  The kids loved it; action adventure and they got to participate.  Mom and Dad not so much, sub par cold food and overpriced drinks.

I heard that the Arabian Nights show is supposed to be very good.  Everyone we asked liked that show and no one even remembered the pirates.

My two cents on Universal.  Loved it can't say enough get the express pass it is worth the 25.00 not to have to stand in line we were able to do both parks in one day because we didn't have to wait in line.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 14, 2008)

*#1 = Arabian Nights.  #2 = Dixie Stampede.  Last Place (So Far) = Pirate Dinner Show.*




kjgrain said:


> I heard that the Arabian Nights show is supposed to be very good.  Everyone we asked liked that show and no one even remembered the pirates.


We enjoyed the Arabian Nights show -- have seen it twice now & liked it both times. 

We do remember the pirates dinner show -- mostly in regard to how lame it is compared with Arabian Nights. 

Shux, even Dolly Parton's Dixie Stampede (now closed in Orlando) beat the sox off the pirates dinner show. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Feb 16, 2008)

lll1929 said:


> What other activities are good.  History and museums aren't really of interest.


The Hooptee Doo Revue at the wilderness campsites has always put a smile on my face and both of my kids'. My first time was in High School and twice with my Kids.
The food is not great and is IMO overpriced for what they give you.
But, we feel it is not about the food but about the show and the laughs and the memories. Great for all ages!
However this is one of the few shows that starts taking reservations at least 1 year in advance. If my memory serves me correctly...most are 6 months in advance. The best time to call for reservations is when the open in the AM.


----------



## janapur (Feb 16, 2008)

kjgrain said:


> We just returned from Orlando last week and yes we did go see the pirate show.  We have three kids 12, 11 and 6.  We did the upgrade.  The kids loved it; action adventure and they got to participate.  Mom and Dad not so much, sub par cold food and overpriced drinks.
> 
> I heard that the Arabian Nights show is supposed to be very good.  Everyone we asked liked that show and no one even remembered the pirates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Transit (Feb 16, 2008)

janapur said:


> Can we purchase the express pass at the gate? I bought the 7 day pass via the link and want to add the express pass.



It depends on park attendance for the day.If too may Expreess passes are sold for the day. they wiil not sell them at the gate or will stop selling at a certain time .You can always go back and order online .Different dates have different prices.


----------

